# Goshen



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I guess my next RV won't be one made in Goshen. Anywhere, but Goshen. It will be my own private little protest....
National Anthem Banned in Goshen


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Understand your frustration but is that fair as according to the news "The decision was overwhelmingly supported by students, but not by community residents.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/06/07/national-anthem-banned-at-mennonite-colleges-sporting-events-sparking-outcry/#ixzz1Ogiy5SNA"

By the way VDUB, hope all is well - Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Gotta draw the line somewhere...

Doing semi-good.... Lots and lots of drugs. Some drugs to counter the side-effects of other drugs. Many of the drugs are mind altering, mood changing, and everything else. Both good and bad days. Day 3 and 4 after the chemo day is the worst part of the week. But we're still on the road! It's kind of my own personal survey of hospitals around the country. I can tell which ones are good, which are bad, and which states have stupid laws.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First time I read the story I was ticked off. Then I looked and noticed it's a Private college. Though I don't care for their choice I will defend their right as a private business to do as they wish. I feel strongly that private organizations like this have the right to determine their polices. This isn't a Governmental run or led organization and I believe that we shouldn't blame it on the community of Goshen. Now I won't be sending any donations to this college and wouldn't opt to send my kids there, but then again I wouldn't let me kids go to college in the San Francisco area either.

PS: Glad you are hanging in there and taking it head on. I wouldn't recommend the Tri-Cities for care, even though it should be good at it seems the hospital in fighting has taken it's toll.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

And as this site is non political, no matter the context we are closing this down. Sorry guys.


----------

